# Problème de charge de batterie PB 12"



## fabfabcemoi (16 Août 2010)

Alors j'ai fait le tour encore et encore mais ne trouve rien à ce sujet. J'ai changé il y a quelques temps la batterie de mon powerbook 12", et ça a fonctionné à merveille. Puis il s'est mis à me bloquer ma charge à 48% (ce qui me donne plus d'une heure quand même) mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?


----------



## Toximityx (16 Août 2010)

D'ou provient la batterie ? Ebay ?


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2010)

Il y a un moment Pascal77 avait posté ça (résumé) :

_a) Réinitialiser la PMU ou SMC de l'ordinateur. La procédure est variable selon les modèles. 

On peut trouver celles concernant les portables "PowerPC" (PowerBook, iBook) à cette adresse :                            iBook = maj-alt-ctrl-alim attendre au moins 5s _(note perso)_

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pour les portables "Intel" (MacBook, MacBook Pro, MacBook Air) , c'est ici :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411?viewlocale=fr_FR

attention au respect des majuscules/minuscules.

b) Mettre immédiatement en charge la batterie jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur indique qu'elle est totalement chargée, puis débrancher l'ordinateur du secteur, et l'utiliser sur la batterie jusqu'à ce qu'il se mette en veille forcée. Rebrancher alors l'ordinateur sur le secteur, et le laisser recharger la batterie à 100% SANS AUCUNE INTERRUPTION (pendant ce temps, l'ordinateur peut être allumé ou éteint plusieurs fois, mais ne doit en aucun cas être débranché du secteur). Une fois ceci fait, la batterie est correctement calibrée._


----------



## fabfabcemoi (16 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> D'ou provient la batterie ? Ebay ?




Macway. Je ne me rappelle plus la marque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------




Invité a dit:


> On peut trouver celles concernant les portables "PowerPC" (PowerBook, iBook) à cette adresse :                            iBook = maj-alt-ctrl-alim attendre au moins 5s [/I](note perso)_
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR_


_


J'ai déjà essayé cette procédure. Le truc bizarre c'est qu'avant de bloquer à 48%, il y a eu un moment où il ne voulait plus se charger, et avant ça il bloquait à 15%.

Non, c'est très bizarre_


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2010)

Essaie encore une fois le coup du reset SMU/SMC et le chargement déchargement de la batterie


----------



## fabfabcemoi (17 Août 2010)

Alors, je suis en train de refaire la manip', et là ça fait une vingtaine de minute que le powerbook me dit qu'il ne me reste qu'une minute de charge !!! Donc en fait ce n'est pas un problème de charge que j'ai, mais un problème d'affichage de la dite charge Pourtant quand j'appuie sur le bouton physique de la batterie il m'indique aussi que je n'ai que 50% de charge quand je suis au max

Quelqu'un a déjà vu le même phénomène ?


----------



## fabfabcemoi (17 Août 2010)

Bon au final, je suis resté plus d'une heure avec l'indication 0:01 minutes de charge restante. Là il est chargé à 82% et le chargeur est passé au vert. Mais du coup la leçon du jour c'est que je ne peux plus croire les indications, ma batterie dure plus de deux heures donc elle fonctionne bien, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## Invité (17 Août 2010)

On dirait que c'est le programme interne de la batterie qui merde, pas ses éléments
Ca pourrait être l'inverse


----------



## fabfabcemoi (18 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> On dirait que c'est le programme interne de la batterie qui merde, pas ses éléments




Je préfère ça que l'inverse en effet, mais c'est quand même embêtant de ne pas pouvoir s'y fier


----------



## Karamazow (18 Août 2010)

fabfabcemoi a dit:


> Je préfère ça que l'inverse en effet, mais c'est quand même embêtant de ne pas pouvoir s'y fier&#133;



Dans ce cas un bon restet PMU devrait faire l'affaire non ?


----------



## Invité (18 Août 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Dans ce cas un bon restet PMU devrait faire l'affaire non ?



Fait plusieurs fois, voir + haut


----------



## fabfabcemoi (19 Août 2010)

Sinon quelqu'un connaîtrait-il un utilitaire qui pourrait gérer la batterie ou au moins me donner la vraie charge ?


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2010)

Essaie Coconut battery (il faut le Tigre)

MiniBatteryLogger pour le X.3


----------



## fabfabcemoi (19 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Essaie Coconut battery (il faut le Tigre)




Oui, je suis sous Tigre. J'essaierai, merci pour l'info.


----------

